# Problems connecting to ARRIS modem



## cnis (Aug 6, 2010)

We just changed our internet service to roadrunner and with it we got an ARRIS modem. Everything is connected the way it should be and when I connect to the ethernet cord to my Mac, the internet works fine. However, we also have an HP pavillion and a toshiba, and when I connect the ethernet cord to either of those computers, they don't recognize it's plugged in and it says the LAN connection says there's a cable unhooked. I've done everything I can think of, including trying to manually set up a network, but it asks me for a username and password (for which I've tried using admin for the username and password for the password and it doesn't work) and our service provider didn't provide either of those. 
Does anyone have any advice on how to solve this problem?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What's in front of the modem? You do realize that with a cable modem, you need a broadband router to connect multiple devices. I'm guessing you had DSL and probably have a simple switch that worked because you had a 1 port DSL modem/router.

The exact make and model of the old modem, the new modem, and the switch or router would be what I'd need next.

I'd also like to see this from the working machine on that Arris modem.


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

